# Mysterious WHITE Residue on Black Plastic behind mirrors after cleaning



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

It's been my experience that putting wax on black plastic will stain it white...I haven't had any luck getting it off once I have done that....but I am sure a google search will give you some suggestions.


----------



## camarosource (Jul 19, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> It's been my experience that putting wax on black plastic will stain it white...I haven't had any luck getting it off once I have done that....but I am sure a google search will give you some suggestions.


 There is no "wax" in Zaino tho.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> It's been my experience that putting wax on black plastic will stain it white...I haven't had any luck getting it off once I have done that....but I am sure a google search will give you some suggestions.


I always use armorall when this happens.


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

I learn this from my professor in body .... Use a pencil eraser... Maybe it look stupid but it work


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Seko said:


> I learn this from my professor in body .... Use a pencil eraser... Maybe it look stupid but it work


I've had luck using this method as well...follow up with armorall or some other plastic trim dressing.


----------

